

Rails Is More Than An API - aculver
http://www.projectorpm.com/blog/2012/03/25/rails-is-more-than-an-api/

======
goblin89
Not directly related to the article, but I think the presentation linked at
the end[0] is a good practical intro to Backbone.js and rich-client-side
architecture.

Not having Rails background myself, I find that it nicely summarizes key
differences between ‘traditional’ server-rendered and newer styles of writing
web applications. I wish I came across something similar when I was starting
with Backbone.js.

[0] <http://speakerdeck.com/u/brennandunn/p/rails-without-views>

~~~
bdunn
Glad you enjoyed it! A video of my talk (you can only infer so much from
slides) will hopefully be available soon.

------
thedelchop
This truly is a great, measured response to all the crazy talk about punting
all of the great work that Rails and the core team has done over the last 7
years. Bravo.

~~~
reilly3000
Agreed. I have little patience for people who fuss all day about tools and
rarely use them. Wordpress is a slow, leaky, kludgy CMS, but it is growing
share every second due to its awesome community where all the sexy node.js
projects are limping along relative to WP.

Rails has a special place in my heart because it helped me to become a hacker,
not just a geek. It made me learn how to be resourceful, and embrace
abstraction.

------
MatthewPhillips
I agree that we still need backends but I think they will need to move
locations. The client app should sit on a dedicated server for serving static
resources; Apache and Nginx do this very well. The new "backend" will just be
your API endpoint. CORS will make this much easier but for now proxy pass will
suffice.

In 2012 I see no reason why a JavaScript application should be served by
anything but a dedicated web server.

~~~
epscylonb
Is this the endgame, apps split between client and server?.

I sincerely hope not, the current popularity for moving things client is just
a band aid. The real problem is the network is not quick and redundant enough.

Ideally every node on the internet would be a server.

